# Mater tua mala burra est



## Guachipem

Hola. Vengo a preguntar por esta famosa oración en latín:

"mater tua mala burra est"

Lo que se espera traducir de aquí es "tu madre es una mala burra", cuando no es la traducción correcta. El problema es que unos dicen que la verdadera traducción es una, y otros que es otra. ¿Cuál es la traducción correcta? ¿Tu madre come manzanas rojas? ¿Tu madre come manzanas podridas? ¿alguna otra?

Gracias


----------



## Probo

Guachipem said:


> Hola. Vengo a preguntar por esta famosa oración en latín:
> 
> "mater tua mala burra est"
> 
> Lo que se espera traducir de aquí es "tu madre es una mala burra", cuando no es la traducción correcta. El problema es que unos dicen que la verdadera traducción es una, y otros que es otra. ¿Cuál es la traducción correcta? ¿Tu madre come manzanas rojas? ¿Tu madre come manzanas podridas? ¿alguna otra?
> 
> Gracias


 
Yo creo que rojas; es decir, maduras, en sazón. Lo cierto es que yo también he oído con frecuencia lo de _podridas_. A ver si alguien nos da una explicación. Vale.


----------



## wonderment

Hola Guachipem y Probo: ¿Tu madre es una mala vaca?  Yo creo que no hay una traducción correcta porque la frase es un juego de palabra, un equívoco como ‘_De cane cane, cane decane_’. Ven aquí, por otros _verborum ludi_ en Latín. (¿cómo se dice ‘Amusez vous bien’ en español? ¿¡que os divirtáis!?)  Saludos.


----------



## la italianilla

No creo que sea un insulto. Creo que_ Est_ es del verbo EDERE = comer, no del SUM.

ĕdo, ĕdis, ĕdi, esum, ĕdēre

_edo_
_edis_ o _es_
_edit_ o _est_

"tu madre enfermó por comer manzanas podridas".
Vale


----------



## wonderment

la italianilla said:


> "tu madre enfermó por comer manzanas podridas".




Pues sí. Pero lo que yo quería decir es, la frase es ambigua a propósito y no hay una traducción correcta sola. Creo que las dos traducciones (_sum_ y _edo_) son correctas; es el requisito del juego. ¿no? 

_Burrus_ es una palabra muy rara y significa 'rojo'; no he encontrado 'podrido' en mi diccionario. Saludos.


----------



## la italianilla

wonderment said:


> Pues sí. Pero lo que yo quería decir es, la frase es ambigua a propósito y no hay una traducción correcta sola. Creo que las dos traducciones (_sum_ y _edo_) son correctas; es el requisito del juego. ¿no?
> 
> _Burrus_ es una palabra muy rara y significa 'rojo'; no he encontrado 'podrido' en mi diccionario. Saludos.



Pues sí, creo que tienes razón. De todas formas yo pienso al "podrida" en relación con "mala". Está claro que no es la traducción literal, pero bueno, para que la frase en castillano tenga un determinado sentido 
Vale!


----------



## Guachipem

Vale, muchas gracias a todos


----------



## alexacohen

wonderment said:


> _Burrus_ es una palabra muy rara y significa 'rojo'; no he encontrado 'podrido' en mi diccionario. Saludos.


 
En mi diccionario (no on-line) la frase está traducida como "tu madre come manzanas maduras".
Da el significado de rojo para _burrus_, pero tampoco menciona podrido por ninguna parte.


----------



## wonderment

alexacohen said:


> En mi diccionario (no on-line) la frase está traducida como "tu madre come manzanas maduras".



Uuu...interesante. ¿Tu diccionario da una citación (por un autor antiguo, en una comedia, o una pintada)? Gracias y un saludo con bufanda (a warm hello?)


----------



## yserien

(¿cómo se dice ‘Amusez vous bien’ en español? 





wonderment said:


> Hola Guachipem y Probo: ¿Tu madre es una mala vaca?  Yo creo que no hay una traducción correcta porque la frase es un juego de palabra, un equívoco como ‘_De cane cane, cane decane_’. Ven aquí, por otros _verborum ludi_ en Latín. (¿cómo se dice ‘Amusez vous bien’ en español? ¿¡que os divirtáis!?)  Saludos.





(¿cómo se dice ‘Amusez vous bien’ en español? ¨: *Divertiros bien, que os divertáis*


----------



## alexacohen

wonderment said:


> Uuu...interesante. ¿Tu diccionario da una citación (por un autor antiguo, en una comedia, o una pintada)? Gracias y un saludo con bufanda (a warm hello?)


No, lo siento. 
Es un diccionario gordísimo publicado en 1946, era de mi abuelo. Te copio la entrada.

*Burrus, a, um*. (del griego _pyrrhós_) adj. P. Fest. Rojo. / P. Fest. Bermejo, rubio (luego del beber y el comer).
Es forma arcaica.
_Mater tua mala burra est: tu madre come manzanas maduras_.

No dice nada más.

(Un saludo con bufanda, guantes y calcetines de lana)


----------



## wonderment

Muchísimas gracias, Alexa! He encontrado aquí: “Bermejo es el color rojo. Bermejo viene del latin vulgar vermiclu, que a su vez del latin clasico vermiculum, que significa pequeño gusano o “bicho” porque el colorante rojo se extraia del querme (un hemiptero parecido a las chinitas o cochinillas) y otros insectos.” Creo que este explique ‘podrido’. 

Además, ‘burra’ (en Lewis and Short) significa ‘una pequeña vaca con una boca roja.’ Quizá la traducción correcta es ‘est/edit/come’ (como la italianilla ha sugerido)?  

(Un saludo con bufanda, guantes y calcetines de lana, y un abrazo )


----------



## alexacohen

En mi diccionario gordísimo dice:

*Burra, ae*: P. Fest. Vaca de hocico bermejo.

Y *edo* aparece en dos formas:

*Edo, edis, edit, edere, edi, esum*, V. Tr. Ter., Cic. Comer.

*Edo,* *es, est, esse, edi, esum* (en imp. subj. essem) Plaut., Cato. Hor. Comer.

Y no sigo copiando porque hay muchísimos ejemplos. Yo creo que la frase es una "trampa" para estudiantes de Latín perezosos: en vez de buscar en el diccionario, leen el verbo "est" como "ser" y luego encajan los complementos.

Hace un frío terrible en todo el hemisferio Norte. Un abrazo, 

Ale


----------



## la italianilla

iHola alexacohen y wonderment! 
Yo solamente intenté traducirlo de italiano. 
A ver si me explico mejor así:
_podrida_ -> sería mi interpretación. 
_Burra_ -> adjetivo calificativo de mala = manzanas...o sea una manzana colorada. Pero la cosa importante es el verbo. Porque no puede ser que la frase indicase que la madre era un conjunto de manzanas rojizas o que sé.
El verbo _edere_. 
Me recuerdo que unos autores latinos usaban _edere_ en vez de su compuesto "comedere" (que tiene origen de la palabra "cum-edere"). En realidad "edere" es "ingerir".
Muchos profesores y estudiosos del latín clásico piensan que _comer_ puede tener origen de _cumedere_, pero esa me recuerdo que solo era una de las varias hipótesis sobre como lo haceros suyos los "futuros españoles". Hablando de "cum-edere", esta palabra significa ingerir juntos. En la antigua Roma la gente sabía que la comunidad era más importante que una persona sola. Y la comida era un sacrificio. Hoy la comida es importante pero no tiene un sentido de la sacralidad como lo tenía en la antigua Roma, y, por otro lado, ingerir juntos no es importante como en la Roma antigua.
Yo creo que "est" se refiere a "edere" que tiene origen de "cum-edere".

Pero mañana voy a preguntar...tengo un amigo que tiene el diploma de universidad en letras y lenguas antiguas...a ver que me dice.
De todas formas el verbo es:

cŏmĕdo 
cŏmĕdoo, comes, cŏmĕdoi, comesum, cŏmĕdoēre.

Vale (in latin )


----------



## alexacohen

Ave, italianilla.

De acuerdo con que _est_ es la tercera persona del singular del presente de indicativo  de edo y no de sum. Eso no lo he discutido en ningún momento. Lo que sí me resultó desconcertante fue el "podridas" como traducción de _burra_.

Vale


----------



## la italianilla

Hola alexa 
Tengo la respuesta de mi amico. 

Intento traducirla bien 

La palabra “burra” - nominativo neutro del plural burrus - del adjetivo "rojizo", una palabra que el latín había tomado prestado del término griego "pyrrós", "rojo" o "pelirrojo".

Burra se refiere a las manzanas y se puede entender como "rojas" (calidad) o como escuro (-> si es muy escura puede ser considerada como muy madura, pero si es demasiado madura puede ser "podrida", como yo me recuerdaba).
Una manzana podrida tiene una connotación sexual.
"Burra" predispone los hispanohablantes a pensarlo como un término que puede ser la origen de "bura" femina de "buro".
 Los estudiantes piensan que en el Mediterraneo usaban "burra" en el sentido de _bura_ para entender una mujer fácil, una chica que monta muchos hombres (el verbo montar utilizado para dar una connotación sexual con el buro/la bura).
Pues entonces "manzana podrida" tiene una connotación sexual. Está _podrida_ porque ha tenido muchas experiencias con hombres. 

No sé si es la mejor explicación, pero bueno...mejor que la mía ...seguramente 

Vale!


----------



## alexacohen

Ave, italianilla.

La verdad: la explicación de tu amigo me parece demasiado rebuscada. Una manzana puede estar madura, bastante madura, muy madura, pasada, mazada y agusanada antes de estar podrida.
Los estudiantes hispanohablantes no piensan en "bura" femenino de "buro", sino en "burra", femenino de "burro": imbécil. 
_Tu madre es una imbécil integral_ es lo que leería cualquier españolito con muy poca idea de Latín y muchas ganas de incordiar.
Creo sinceramente que _burra_ quiere decir rojas y nada más.


----------



## la italianilla

Gracias por corregirme lo de "burro" 



alexacohen said:


> ...(CUT)...
> Creo sinceramente que _burra_ quiere decir rojas y nada más.



Sobre este punto no estoy de acuerdo, lo siento.
Sé - por cierto - que la palabra italiana "buio" que significa oscuridad - pero también se usa como adjetivo masculino por escuro - parece que tiene origen de "burium" que, por otro lado, tiene una probable origen de _burrus_. Te copio una explicación de Elio Gabalo sobre la palabra "buio", es en italiano pero lo pongo por cuestión de copyright:



> buio, nella nostra lingua, sembra provenire, come abbiamo già accennato, dal latino parlato buriu(m), da burrus, rosso cupo, con sovrapposizione di altra voce, probabilmente boreus, settentrionale...



y de Raulken.it - Enciclopedia:



> A agg. 1 Che è privo di luce, che non è illuminato; SIN. Oscuro. 2 (fig.) Corrucciato, triste: buio in viso. B s. m. Mancanza di luce | Essere al –b, (fig.) ignorare | Tenere al –b, (fig.) nascondere | Fare un salto nel –b, (fig.) affrontare qlco. senza poterne prevedere le conseguenze; SIN. Oscurità. ETIMOLOGIA: dal lat. parl. *burius, da burrus ‘rosso cupo’.



Pues entonces pienso, por lo menos por lo que sé yo, que burrus-a-um no tiene un único significado, sino creo que "escuro" puede ser una segunda possibilidad. Claramente no estoy segura de mi traducción, pero bueno...si es latín tardo-medieval, para mí, con solo mi diccionario clásico, es muy dificil buscar buenas fuentes. Intentaré.
Vale!


----------



## alexacohen

la italianilla said:


> Gracias por corregirme lo de "burro"


 De nada, pero no sabía que te estaba corrigiendo; pensé que te referías a una palabra italiana.


> Sobre este punto no estoy de acuerdo, lo siento.


 No tenemos por qué estar de acuerdo, pero sigo sin ver cómo "burra" se puede traducir por "podridas".



> ... la palabra italiana "buio" que significa oscuridad - pero también se usa como adjetivo masculino por escuro - parece que tiene origen de "burium" que, por otro lado, tiene una probable origen de _burrus_.


Y aquí se acabó para mí: no sé una palabra de italiano. Aunque encontrase alguna etimología en google, no podría entenderla.
Aún así, cualquier explicación se referiría al italiano, y no al latín.

Vale.


----------



## Hulalessar

Normalmente se ve la frase en la forma:

_Mater mea burra__ mala est_

Entonces puede significar

_¡Madre mía! ¡La vaca está comiendo las manzanas!_

o

_Mi madre es una vaca fea_

A mí me gusta la frase:

_Malo malo malo malo_


----------



## Cnaeius

Nunca "Mater mea" puede significar la exclamación :Madre mia!
A menos que no sea broma


----------



## Hulalessar

Cnaeius said:


> Nunca "Mater mea" puede significar la exclamación :Madre mia!
> A menos que no sea broma


 
Se puede decir "mater mea!" en latín cuando quiere dirigirse a su propia madre.


----------



## Carpetovetónico

Yo estudié en los años 60 en un seminario y decíamos esta frase, los profesores nos la traducían como TU MADRE COME MANZANAS PODRIDAS, así que aunque muy tarde, creo que tiene razón la italianilla


----------



## Clemente de la Cuadra

Bueno, a ver. Yo escuché esta frase por primera vez cuando me enseñaron Latín en los Salesianos hace sesenta años. Se traducía como "Tu madre come manzanas maduras". Pero, pero ... mater tua es, sin duda "tu madre". Mala son manzanas. Burra tiene bastantes acepciones, una es "roja", otra "estropeada", incluso una es "absurda" (¿?). Eso da lugar a múltiples traducciones. Una podría ser "Tu madre no está bien de la cabeza" (¿tu madre es una manzana absurda/estropeada/roja/podrida?). De todas formas ya se me ha olvidado todo el Latín. No me hagáis mucho caso.


----------

